# Any happy Nook Owners?



## The Hooded Claw

Any Kindle owner here who has bought a Nook and is thrilled with it?  Maybe even more thrilled than the Kindle?

(I posted this serious and on-topic discussion above, but in truth I really just wanted to be first to post in a new Forum!


----------



## lostknitter

I have a Kindle2 and a nook and I really like both. I have had my Kindle2 since February of last year, have had no problems with it and wouldn't consider giving it up. I was in the first group to receive the nook and am as happy with it as I am with my Kindle. I bought the nook for it's ability to read books borrowed from the library and to expand my choice of sellers/prices/books. I am not one who wants to mess with converting documents to read on my Kindle2. I also chose the nook because in some ways it is similar to the Kindle2, I like purchasing books directly from the reader & like the way the pages are turned. I like that you can change screen savers & fonts on the nook without "hacks" and like the user replaceable battery. I am hopeful that with the new Kindle app store, there will be apps for Kindle2 to change screen savers and fonts in the future. I am also hopeful that both will get a better way to sort books: folders, tags, whatever, as long as it is easy to use. Jeni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lostknitter said:


> I have a Kindle2 and a nook and I really like both. I have had my Kindle2 since February of last year, have had no problems with it and wouldn't consider giving it up. I was in the first group to receive the nook and am as happy with it as I am with my Kindle. I bought the nook for it's ability to read books borrowed from the library and to expand my choice of sellers/prices/books. I am not one who wants to mess with converting documents to read on my Kindle2. I also chose the nook because in some ways it is similar to the Kindle2, I like purchasing books directly from the reader & like the way the pages are turned. I like that you can change screen savers & fonts on the nook without "hacks" and like the user replaceable battery. I am hopeful that with the new Kindle app store, there will be apps for Kindle2 to change screen savers and fonts in the future. I am also hopeful that both will get a better way to sort books: folders, tags, whatever, as long as it is easy to use. Jeni


Jeni, have you downloaded books from the library?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

I have to admit it.... Despite it's flaws, I really like my nook. The e-ink screen is crisper than my original K2. I am rather enjoying the swipe to turn pages. The touch-screen interface is not very user-friendly, and is laggy, so I don't use it that often. I don't use too many features on my Kindle, either. For both devices I purchase books via my Mac vs. through the device, so the laggy interface isn't affecting me much.

... and I have purchased a ton of books for nook.

At the beginning of January, B&N did a promotion with MasterCard whereby if you purchased B&N ebooks with your MC, you got 15% off. Now that B&N prices are almost all in line with Amazon, that was a great deal. Then, if you have an account on Bing, and purchase from B&N through their link, you got an extra 10% back in your Bing account. At almost 25% off any ebook, I bought about 30 of them.

I have also purchased two books through Kobo, which has a really nice website.

Worse, I finally figured out Fictionwise. I ended up buying about 25 books that were rebated at 100%, and then I used some of that rebate (it is essentially a store credit) to purchase another dozen books that had been on my wishlist. I still have over $100 in credits.

I have not downloaded any library books, as my library has a very limited selection of very old titles.


----------



## BeastMD

I am kinda Meh about mine. BN seems to be slow on fixing the issues it has and the last update seemed to cause as many new issues as it fixed. When it works, its pretty good. But I still prefer my kindle2.


Just this morning it rebooted on me and killed most of the bookmarks I had for Under The Dome. Really pisses me off when that happens. Its a pain trying to remember where I was in such a long book. I will probably ebay it once I'm done this book.


----------



## pidgeon92

Yep, it's got its flaws.... I never use the bookmarks, so losing them is not an imposition. It does lose my last place read whenever I attach it to my computer, so I try not to do so unless I have finished the book I was reading.... otherwise I pick a phrase I can look up on that page since there is no "go to page" option.

Fortunately, I haven't had any of the freezing/rebooting issues that have been prevalent on the help boards.


----------



## lostknitter

Our Library doesn't have a large selection of ebooks that I am interested in, but it does seem to be growing. I have used the nook to read a couple of library books and it worked fine, no problems. Our Library uses Overdrive.
Jeni


----------



## cheerio

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep, it's got its flaws.... I never use the bookmarks, so losing them is not an imposition. It does lose my last place read whenever I attach it to my computer, so I try not to do so unless I have finished the book I was reading.... otherwise I pick a phrase I can look up on that page since there is no "go to page" option.
> 
> Fortunately, I haven't had any of the freezing/rebooting issues that have been prevalent on the help boards.


I think think that would make me mad if it lost my bookmark


----------



## pidgeon92

cheerio said:


> I think think that would make me mad if it lost my bookmark


It is - for me, anyhow - the worst flaw of the device.


----------



## Wunderkind

I have both a nook and K2 and I love both devices. B&N really needs to fix the software issues - I periodically lose my place when I connect the nook to my computer but it doesn't happen every time. Outside of that, the library e-book capability is absolutely terrific. I belong to the New York Public Library and it is getting harder and harder for me to focus on reading books that I have to buy because at least recently I have a ton of good books ready to read from my library.

I got my Oberon cover for my nook last week so now in addition to my Decalgirl skin, it is all set. Once the software issues are fixed, it will be a great device. I plan to keep both devices very busy -- the best thing is that both of them have allowed me to reconnect with my love of reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BeastMD said:


> I am kinda Meh about mine. BN seems to be slow on fixing the issues it has and the last update seemed to cause as many new issues as it fixed. When it works, its pretty good. But I still prefer my kindle2.


Hmm, so the sluggishness issues that were discussed on release are still out there?

I'm surprised bookmarks weren't saved online. Doesn't that happen with Kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92

Still sluggish. The touchscreen is slow to respond, and page turns are none too quick. B&N has been promising an update since the last update, which was just about a month ago now.


----------



## Selcien

pidgeon92 said:


> Worse, I finally figured out Fictionwise. I ended up buying about 25 books that were rebated at 100%, and then I used some of that rebate (it is essentially a store credit) to purchase another dozen books that had been on my wishlist. I still have over $100 in credits.


I do things a bit differently, I buy one of the books with a 100% Micropay Rebate, spend the rebate, and repeat. I've bought four books outright and six with the credit. Easily the most addictive purchasing experience I've ever had.


----------



## BeastMD

The Hooded Claw said:


> Hmm, so the sluggishness issues that were discussed on release are still out there?
> 
> I'm surprised bookmarks weren't saved online. Doesn't that happen with Kindle?


It must not save them online because its lost my place and bookmarks countless times. Still sluggish, last update seemed to improve speed but its still slow and laggy. Page turns now seem about as fast as the K1 I had, maybe a hair slower. I cannot compare as I sold my K1 here on the boards.

The thing that makes me like the nook are the niceties of the built in font change capability and the screen is slightly better IMHO. But even the font stuff has its challenges. The font in one book, say set on small, is not the same on another book you may be reading. So you are reading a book on small text and move to another book and the font is too small or too large.


----------



## pidgeon92

BeastMD said:


> But even the font stuff has its challenges. The font in one book, say set on small, is not the same on another book you may be reading. So you are reading a book on small text and move to another book and the font is too small or too large.


You will find the same phenomena on the Kindle. It is particularly poor when you open a book in the Topaz format.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Today I went to a Barnes & Noble and looked at the Nook. The salesperson was very knowledgeable and friendly. I really like the appearance of the Nook much better than the Kindle. I have a Kindle 2 that I pre-ordered last February. The salesperson told me that the Nook shows  an expected ship date of Feb 12 and that that has been the date for about three weeks now so she thinks they finally have inventory under control. I left Barnes and Noble really wanting to order a Nook. My library doesn't have e-books so I can't use that as my excuse to get it. Because I already have the kindle and don't have an extra $259. to spend, I guess I won't rationalize and talk myself into buying one when I don't need it right now. If I were just now buying my first e-book reader, there's a good chance that I would buy the Nook rather than the kindle.


----------



## chocochibi

My library does have ebooks, and I really like how the nook looks too. 
I'm really trying to decide if I want to get a nook or wait to see what Amazon does regarding epub and Overdrive. I'd be very interested to hear from those of you who have both, how you like it, how it works out for you and how much you use each of them.


----------



## chocochibi

pidgeon92 said:


> Still sluggish. The touchscreen is slow to respond, and page turns are none too quick. B&N has been promising an update since the last update, which was just about a month ago now.


People on the B&N boards are reporting the update downloading now.


----------



## pidgeon92

chocochibi said:


> People on the B&N boards are reporting the update downloading now.


Mine is downloading right now. We'll see how much it helps.


----------



## chocochibi

Lots I hope, since I have one coming on Tuesday  
Still love my kindle though and will use them both. I've been looking into fictionwise and their micropay rebates. It looks like that could get dangerous though.....


----------



## Digital Tempest

I have a Nook, and I do like it. My Kindle has an advantage because I've had it longer, and I feel that the Kindle is much more stable OS wise (because it's been around longer). My Nook has some bugs, but I'm enjoying it now that the major kinks have been worked out. I really don't need two eBook readers, but I can't bear to part with either one. If I *HAD* to choose just one, though, after playing with both, I would choose the Kindle because it's more reliable.


----------



## Heywood43

Would anyone like to comment again on their Nook vs. Kindle experience since the new 1.3 Nook and 2.5 Kindle firmware upgrade? 

On the Nook side of things, I have read that the page turning and stability has improved. 

I also like the fact they put in a experimental browser. I think this coupled with the fact Nook has wifi is a plus. I know Kindle 2 also has a browser but since it is only using cellular wireless I would think the speed would be slower.

I wouldn't plan on doing any major web browsing but I think it would be great to keep up with news and blogs and other simple sites.

For the Kindle I hear they put some social networking sites (Facebook and Twitter I believe). I am sure there are other improvements as well.

Anyway if anyone would like to compare the new firmware upgrades for the Nook and Kindle I would love to hear it.


----------



## Tris

The Nook isn't so bad, but doesn't seem very user friendly.  Like when my family (especially the older generation) picked up my K1 and my current K2i, they got it easily and could use it with one a quick few minutes of tutorial.  However my friend and I went to B&N after our Kindle meet-up, I got play with the Nook at their large display booth.  I saw some similarities with the Kindle, but I quickly grew tired of going into this progam and select this style and click on this and wait as it loaded.  It did lag a bit but it was odd.  My friend, states it really lagged for her compared to her Kindle, and I didn't find it too bad but I agreed.  I wished that all these spiffy options could be on top rather than all cramped into the colored LCD screen.  I also liked how the screen and text was clean and you could change the font.

The sales lady drove me insane to the point I wanted to pop out my Kindle from my bag to compare as she kept staying how Kindles needed a monthly payment for out "internet/3G 
connections" and the buying books in the US we had to pay extra for "shipping"...she also went on about how the Kindle is so slow and so many limitations...  I just REALLY couldn't listen anymore...besides I was waiting for the dang LCD screen to time out so I could try the page swipe (which was odd to me because the page turning buttons are right there, why would people need to swipe?) but it wouldn't turn off when the lady said it would and it felt like it took a long time.

Overall, it was a nice gadget, but the Nook seems to complicated for
someone who just wants something easy and simple to use
as an EReader.  If I had a choice of getting a Kindle or Nook...Kindle all the way, hands down!

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See. .  . I think you should have corrected the sales lady's. . . . .well, let's just call them "misunderstandings."  Of course, speed of response and preferred feature set is somewhat subjective, but of course it's flat out WRONG that there is any monthly fee with the Kindle and, while there might be shipping (I think they're actually having a free shipping promotion on it right now though) for the unit, there is none for the books -- if that's what she was saying.

I, too, wandered in to a B&N to see a nook a while back. . . . . .I told the salesman flat out when he came over that I had a kindle so I was really looking to compare.  He was extremely helpful and even asked me a lot of questions to make sure he had his facts straight.  I got the impression he had no interest in bashing the Kindle, but did want to point out where he saw superiority in the nook.  I was quite impressed with him. . . .the nook less so.  But, it's a nice device, and if one was looking for the first time, it's a viable choice.


----------

